# Breeder recommendations for ICE WHITE standard poodle



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just did a search on the Internet. I typed in "Breeders of Ice White Standard Poodle Puppies". Many sites came up. Most that I saw actually came from THIS forum. Maybe try that. There was one that was posted November 2013. They said they got their Ice White Standard from Central Pennsylvania from Breeder Rosebud Poodle.

I HAVE NO IDEA the quality of this breeder, but doing a search on the Net might be a good starting point for you.

Good luck in the your search!


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I will look into them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't even "ice white" poodles sometimes have cream tinged ears as puppies?


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

I hear this often, but a lot of what I have read says otherwise. Apparently they should be white when born. I keep reading that the ones with tinted ears are not as white even when they fade. Does anyone have pictures of a white poodle they own that started with brownish ears?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My toy poodle is considered "ice white". When I got her she had slightly cream colored ears and a stripe down her back. She is pure white now. This is a pic when she was a pup and my sig is her now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Is ice white just a preference? Or for creative grooming? Or something else?

Poodles are active dogs that find a lot of fun in getting messy! An "ice white" poodle won't often look "ice white". Just something to think about.


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

I just love the look of a pure white poodle. I don't expect it to always look that way, but after a trip to the groomers I want my spoo as white as possible


----------



## heartpudel (Sep 22, 2015)

Seraphim Standard Poodles Reg'd, Standard Poodle breeder in Quebec, Canada

Maybe Seraphim?

edit.

Whoops, you mentioned them already.


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

I have also come across Signet Poodles. They are not too far from me. Anyone ever buy from them?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Mindina said:


> I have also come across Signet Poodles. They are not too far from me. Anyone ever buy from them?


Signet poodles are very nice dogs. We have 2 in our neighbourhood but they are black.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I recently had an e-mail exchange with Ora of Ormar poodles. I was considering getting a show puppy next year when I'll have more time to pursue doggy stuff. She seemed very nice, and knowledgeable and generous with information. She has many repeat puppy buyers, always a good sign, and seemed like she would be a stringent interviewer of future puppy owners, which I appreciate. If the time comes for me, I would definitely consider her. I believe her whites are very white : )


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think Whispynook has/had whites.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I just did a search on the Internet. I typed in "Breeders of Ice White Standard Poodle Puppies". Many sites came up. Most that I saw actually came from THIS forum. Maybe try that. There was one that was posted November 2013. They said they got their Ice White Standard from Central Pennsylvania from Breeder Rosebud Poodle.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA the quality of this breeder, but doing a search on the Net might be a good starting point for you.
> 
> Good luck in the your search!


Rosebud owns two of Cammie's full sisters -- Maxine and Raven. They are both expected to have litters within the next couple of months. Most of the pups will be black (the two mommas are black, as is the stud), but there may be some creams. Probably no whites. I have spoken to Linda, the breeder on the phone, and I have spoken to one person who has visited her and met her dogs. From everything I hear, this is an excellent breeder. Her dogs are from championship lines, fully tested (with CHIC numbers) and from what I have heard, they have wonderful temperaments. The stud is not closely related to Maxine and Raven, so COIs would be low. I don't think this is the place to get an icy white pup, but if anyone within driving distance of central PA is looking for a black (or possibly cream) pup that is well bred and raised in a loving supportive atmosphere, I'd put Rosebud at the top of the list.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm familiar with Ormar poodles; Wispynook( I have two, cream and silver, from these wonderful breeders)and Unique poodles, and have been in contact with all of them. For sheer beauty, you can't beat the ice whites from Unique- have seen their stunning dogs at many dog shows and they are impressive! Wispynook poodles in Vermont is hopefully having a litter in early winter- and if I am not mistaken, they might have some whites..


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Seraphim*

Forgot to mention that I found Catherine Kerr ( Seraphim ) to be an excellent, ethical breeder; I was much impressed by the care she took in vetting me as a possible home for one of her poodles, and she does all health testing as well.She doesn't do many breedings, but I would check with Catherine for leads.


----------



## Mindina (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the replies, I have found a breeder!

I called a few and decided with High Profile Poodles, Giselle is very nice and tolerated my millions of questions. they have a litter being born soon but are also breeding a true white to a black next spring and are expecting some whites to be born (I am going for the later litter). If not I will be getting myself a beautiful black or cream pup  She is 5 minutes from my place which is unbelievably convenient!

Very excited soon to be Poodle mom!

- Christina


----------

